# What is your favorite Mbuna, in behavior?



## Shades9323 (May 7, 2003)

I have limited exposure to Labs, Salousi, Demasoni,Acei.

So far I like the behavior of the Acei. I had 4 in my newly set up tank but upon research found that my tank wasn't long enough for them. So I took them back and got dems and labs. I find the dems and labs a bit boring so far. They just dart.

I like how the Acei just swim and swim and swim. They never stopped!


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

They might not be much for behavior but I think the yellow labs have the darn cutest fry I've ever seen.


----------



## gaqua (Apr 11, 2008)

In the species I've had experience with:

*Demasoni* - Seem pretty aggressive towards each other, breed very early, but are sometimes skiddish and run into hiding quickly when you come near.

*Rusty* - Very friendly, almost overly so. Very chill and relaxed, always seem happy. Will come to the front to see what you're up to. Not overly aggressive, but willing to throw down if need be.

*Yellow labs* - Very chill, friendly. Not overly snooty. Somewhat skiddish around bigger fish, but this might be just because mine are still pretty small.

*Cobalts* - Started out like the labs, but quickly got bigger and ate more and are more aggressive. A beautiful fish, but man they can be jerks.

*Acei* - Mine are bigger than anything in their tank, so they don't get picked on. They're not overly aggressive and have an interesting shape and color scheme unique to them. Change colors fairly often from black to light purple depending on where they are located in the tank and what the lighting is like. Always moving.

*Albino Zebra* - Typical zebra. Kind of aggressive, get big quickly. Seem to like attention, always moving like the Acei.

*Cynotilapia Afra* - Very funny fish. Like to pretend to be the big boss, quickly end up getting scared by Demasoni that are half an inch smaller. Seem playful enough even if mine haven't colored up.

Also, my albino zebras and my acei's LOVE to dig in the sand for some reason.


----------



## bmills (Apr 17, 2008)

I think gaqua has got it down well. Of my 3 species (Labs, Maingano's and Acei) it is the Acei that I like best on strictly behavioural grounds.

Of course the Maingano and the Labs are prettier, but they are more skittish whereas the Acei are downright friendly and totally chilled. Apart from dinner-time when they become total gluttons!!


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

I hate to say it but my favorite is my hybrid, Yellow lab/Red zebra mix. He's the first to come at feeding time, I can even reach in the tank pick him up. He's the only guy that dares mess with my N. livingstoni.
But in general I'd have to agree with the acei, when kept in a group.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

my favorite is Cyno. afra... always very active, not shy at all, and show many behaviors but rarely get violent to the point of injury, don't get too big.

Metriaclima zebra types and Labeotropheus species seem to be the classic Mbuna to me. Full range of behaviors from eating to territories to breeding and always active. Sure they can be jerks, but then they are Mbuna, with full Mbuna personality.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

My Labidochromis Perlmutt is the sweetest little guy and so fun to watch.. he has the most unique personality. Not sure if all perlmutts are like this though. In general I love the Yellow lab personality too. My OB peacock is also one of my best fish, but I think it is this fish and not all OB Peacocks.

Outside of Mbuna though, I love Fronts, Brichard, and lamp Occelatus for their personalities...


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

my labs are pretty skittish. my aceis are always out and about looking for food. they always swim up to me around the tank saying "FEED ME". they are glutens for sure.

i have peacocks and haps also but they are much more subdued. the alpha males of my two groups (mbama sunshine and cop. mloto likoma) are both petty cool. but the acei's are much more friendly. at least with me... :dancing:


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

i'd have to go with my male cy.afra cobue, he doesn't just dig, he excavates and innovates, It's almost as if, he waits until I put the sand and rockwork the way I want it, then he moves it the way he wants it. My saulosi are right behind him, they think that they architects. :lol:


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

*Cynotilapia sp. lion "Lion's Cove"*

Males will form a territory around some rocks in the open and hover about 4" - 6" above the rocks just scouting their domain for females and rival males.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

> "why_spyder" Cynotilapia sp. lion "Lion's Cove"


I'm fully on the look out for a few Cyno "Lion's Cove" purely on the look of them, it's good to no they have personality to.......... makes me even keener


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Metriaclima greshaki. 

Almost lost him to either my auratus or kenyi. After a month or so in the hospital tank he came back with a vengeance and once again is the cop on the walk in my Mbuna tank.


----------



## Joseph Masci (Sep 18, 2007)

evry1 seems to have forgotten about the good old saulosi! they have an awesome temprement and r awsome to watch swimming around all parts of the tank. Not at all skittish, and the only aggression i have seen is either a lil amoungst the females (oddly enough) that never goes anywer and then my male who chases my blue dolphin around a bit, its quite funny to watch, he's so tiny compared to my blue dolphin but he always wins. Again, he doesn't torment the dolphin, its just a quick chase to tell the dolphin to get lost this is my area, and then goes straight back. Doesn't do it with any of the other tank mates. Saulosi are very cool fish that do great with labs IMO :thumb:


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

Labidochromis HONGI! :thumb: 
awesome colour and great personality, kind of mid-range in terms of aggresion.
totally under rated fish.


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

i have 2 different WC male cyno. afra(Mbenji is) in 2 seperate tanks.. each has a amazing personality, so friendly and active and they make the perfect tank boss..


----------



## Vtwin60 (Sep 21, 2007)

aaxxeell said:


> Labidochromis HONGI! :thumb:
> awesome colour and great personality, kind of mid-range in terms of aggresion.
> totally under rated fish.


Im of the same opinion. I've had/have afra's, demasoni, acei, kenyii, polits, and socolofis. The Hongis are my favorite.


----------

